# How do you feel when you finish your work?



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 22, 2011)

I was sitting here editing the first half of my book adding a few details, removing others when it hit me.
I'm done... The first half of my work is finished.

It made me want to cry, I have worked on this project for so long now that the thought of actually finishing was overwhelming. It feels like watching your child grow up, and move out to begin their lives. Bittersweet.

Anyone else feel like that?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 22, 2011)

Relieved. I'm impatient for success, and all this writing is just getting in the way! ;-)


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Dec 22, 2011)

@Ben, I know! It takes FOREVER to become an overnight success!

@Lotus, I tried to enjoy the journey and not worry about the destination, but yeah... when I "finished" my first novel in a year (and five days), that was a wonderful feeling! Of course, now I'll need to go and revise, and... I guess the bright side is I get to relive that feeling again?


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Dec 23, 2011)

LOL right!


----------



## Sparkie (Dec 23, 2011)

I wouldn't know, I guess. I've never finished a novel.

Looking over my short stories, however, I can't help but feel a little pride, even if I feel my work isn't that good.


----------



## fleamailman (Dec 25, 2011)

("...in livewriting there is no such finish line, simply one continues correcting the post until one feel it to be done, and then one  moves onto the next post..." mentioned the goblin, adding "...where I suppose forum readership is a different proposition to bookwriting, but then again, I suppose these days most writers will have to consider where their future readership is, and how increasingly regroup their readers on these forums now, but I'm here to make friends and not to make waves so I'll say no more of this for now...")


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 26, 2011)

It feels like an accomplishment--a step in the right direction, but knowing it's not the end of the process. Even if a work (novel or short story) gets published, there's always something that is being worked on and coming after.

There are so many people who talk about writing a novel some day, some who actually start, but very very few actually do what it takes to finish that first draft and clean it up properly.  Hang in there. It'll be worth it.  And then, of course, start another.


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 26, 2011)

It definitely feels like an achievement, especially if it's a longer piece. I've got at least as many unfinished projects as I do finished ones, and I'd love for the ratio to shift in favor of finished work at some point.

It's also encouraging for two main reasons: 1) I get to shift to another piece as my 'main' focus for the time being, and 2) I get to do the real in-depth revision work that can turn a decent story into a good story. Revision is the true skill of the best writers.


----------



## mythique890 (Dec 28, 2011)

When I finished the first draft of my first novel I felt an incredible sense of accomplishment and relief.  I'd already given up on one story halfway through, so it was intensely awesome to know it was possible for me to finish something as involved and difficult as a novel.  I also feel a lot of pressure to write when I'm in the middle of something and I tend to feel guilty every second I don't, so it was a relief to be able to relax and give myself a break.


----------

